# Gonna get a CX4



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'm gonna suck it up and get a CX4 Storm 9mm carbine. I went ahead and ordered another 511 Eotech from Topgun Supply this morning. In Jan, I'll probably buy the Storm at the next big gunshow in Houston.

I would have gotten the 512 Eotech - for the longer battery life. But, I already have a 511 on my PS90 - and, it makes sense to keep the batteries the same for both...

I don't plan to put a forward grip or all sorts of other stuff on the Storm. Just an EOtech and a sling probably. Everytime I go to Gander Mountain to window shop - I pick up that Storm carbine. Besides the PS90 - it is the only other rifle that grabs my interest.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I think you'll like it. I like mine, although I don't get to shoot it as much as I'd like to. I originally bought mine thinking I'd get the barrel threaded and use my 9mm suppressor with it; turns out you can't do that here in the good ol' U.S.A. But it's a pretty nifty little carbine to go plinking with. They make 30-round mags for Beretta also.

Of course, you'll have to purchase another 92 pistol (if you sold yours) since they use the same mags. Just makes sense.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha - yea - I no longer have a 92FS.

I'd like to get the PX4 mag version, but those are hard to find unless you order one. 

I've rented one a few times,but it is tough to use those peep sights at an indoor range that is pretty dark. U'd think the range that rents them would spring for a $30 red dot sight - they would rent the thing a whole lot more.


----------

